# Breeding GREAT Show Goats



## GF3 Boer Goats (Sep 25, 2017)

In the 3 short years of owning goats my father and I have expanded our herd from 18-62ish goats (we have babies on the way!!!). I was wondering what a great breeding combo would be to get GREAT/AMAZING commercial show goats. We currently have ABGA registered Boer Goats and BoerX goats and 1 Kiko goat (hopefuly that becomes 2!). I want to be able to compete with other youth in shows in Indiana. I've read that crossing a Boer goat and an ibex is a good cross. Any help would be great Thanks! (I hope this is in the right section.)


----------



## Somechicksgoats (Aug 14, 2017)

Not a whole lot of help, but am waiting to see any other replies. I am actually breeding my SBGA registered Boars with registered Savannahs this year. Can't wait to see the results in the spring.


----------



## B Taylor (Nov 24, 2017)

Boer goats and briar goats make pretty goats... don't know if it is show-worthy but I think they are beautiful. Just be mindful to the genetics and look for the amount of teats. Four is a good amount. And remember, a pretty billy might make a ugly baby and an ugly billy might make a beautiful baby.


----------



## GF3 Boer Goats (Sep 25, 2017)

I like the idea of crossing w/ Spanish goats, but i wouldn't want to hurt the pure Spanish population.


----------



## GF3 Boer Goats (Sep 25, 2017)

This is kind of what I'm wanting to achieve









This is exactly what I want to achieve... Maybe AI-ing could help.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

If theres a breeder in the area that you can use as a mentor that would help a lot. Thats what I am doing/trying to do. Talk to judges that you have shown under and get their opinion.


----------



## GF3 Boer Goats (Sep 25, 2017)

Most breeders around here don't breed for big show goats, usually just something to sell on the market.


----------



## B Taylor (Nov 24, 2017)

The first one looks like it has a little Boer in it.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Are you sure you heard right about that crossing with an ibex?

@HoosierShadow shows successfully. There are several breeders of Boers here, but I can't remember who shows, except for Hoosier Shadow.


----------



## GF3 Boer Goats (Sep 25, 2017)

The black headed buck i pictured is 15% ibex.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Tell me about your Kiko. I sure like them and am always learning more.


----------



## GF3 Boer Goats (Sep 25, 2017)

B Taylor said:


> The first one looks like it has a little Boer in it.


That 1st buck is 1/2 ibex x 1/8 x myotonic x 1/8 nubian x 1/4 boer


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

We had an Ibex breeder here for a bit. I'm not sure he is still here.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not sure on the Ibex, so cannot direct there if that is the breed you are seeking to cross with.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Do YOU show, Pam? I honestly can't remember.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I did in the past, but when I went to a show and someone had goats with lumps on them, we didn't even unload our goats and went home. I said no way after that and will not subject my goats to it anymore. It is devastating, but to me my goats mean more than a ribbon or being ennobled.


----------



## GF3 Boer Goats (Sep 25, 2017)

I just wanted some good advice on how to "breed up" to get the "high dollar" show goats. I think doing this could help promote the local goat community.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I think I read that about crossing with ibex on one of ibex breeder's posts. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Ok this is what I found. Kinda anticlimactic.



ibexgoat said:


> I have crossed one with a Boer goat. The kid was much smaller than a normal Boer is when born. The ears stood straight up like an Ibex. It was much more agile and could jump way more than a Boer. I did not keep it until fully mature so do not know the final result. I have been contacted numerous times about cross breeding to gain a more muscular look than a normal Boer. The only problem I see it that Ibex are a lot slower growing than Boers. A Boer at anything less than probably 2 years and maybe forever is going to be a heavier goat than an Ibex Boer cross. This is just my opinion as I have nothing to back it up.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Ok this is what I found. Kinda anticlimactic.


That's what I remembered him saying, too. I just could not remember the username


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I like to re-read this from time to time. Keeps me centered as I focus on my own breeding goals.

http://www.jackmauldin.com/breeders_impact.html


----------



## GF3 Boer Goats (Sep 25, 2017)

LOVE that article!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I haven't been able to get on here lately, but making the time to do it as I miss the forum! 

We raise a small herd of Boer goats for our kids to show. We are aiming more for breeding classes vs. wether/commercial classes. 
However, if you are wanting to get into a bigger wether/commercial market I'd start with a really good wether style buck, and look into the wether making does. 
Breed a good buck to your does, and see what you get, if your not happy you can cull does/kids, and buy replacements and work your way up. 

I know there are some really good breeders up in Indiana, but they specialize in ABGA registered goats. Are you familiar with 2M Boer Goats? They are located in southern Indiana and are one of the biggest breeders in the Ohio Valley. I know there are more, just can't think of who as I'm not awake yet lol.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

And the forum misses, YOU, @HoosierShadow


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks I appreciate it! This has always been 'home' for me


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

HoosierShadow said:


> We raise a small herd of Boer goats for our kids to show. We are aiming more for breeding classes vs. wether/commercial classes.
> However, if you are wanting to get into a bigger wether/commercial market I'd start with a really good wether style buck, and look into the wether making does.
> Breed a good buck to your does, and see what you get, if your not happy you can cull does/kids, and buy replacements and work your way up.


Do you have any comment on the OP's cross ideas, like the Ibex cross? Do Boer/ whatever crosses produce the "superior" show winner, in your experience?

I don't show, I breed for an entirely different reason. But shows affect that, so I'm also interested in an experienced opinion.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We are glad you are back Hoosiershadow, great advice by the way. 

A cross: I had boer/nubian, they grew faster than the FB boers and were pretty to look at. Loved their body style, their Nubian ears, a trade mark of the light freckly long ears.  We had the FB boer buck, purebred boer/nubian, 50 to 75% boer/nubian, bred to a FB boer buck.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Pam 

Mariarose - I honestly am not as knowledgeable on the wether end of it. I do know people that have had a lot of success with crosses, and most people tell me their best wether dams are not FB Boer. I know some breeders that have had a lot of success crossing Lamancha with Boer bucks. Most of them go to places like Texas and select the best buck they can afford, but what some of those bucks are crossed with I am not sure - many look at least PB Boer to me. 

It just all comes down to good genetics and a lot of luck and learning how you can cross your does and bucks to get what you want. I'd highly recommend talking to some of the wether breeders and study their stock, get an idea of what they are crossing - ask lots of questions.


----------



## GF3 Boer Goats (Sep 25, 2017)

I've thought over it and I think I might just breed for the breeding classes. BUT, the issue is should I follow the ABGA standards for my commercial goats, or if I should "make my own standards" for these goats. So, I thought I'd see what you guys might think.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

If you are wanting to breed for breeding classes, I'd certainly follow the ABGA standards. Are you planning to register them? 
I'm in KY and down here, in order to show in breeding classes your goats are supposed to be registered if showing in the county fairs/4-H. 

Again, if you want to breed for a great goat, check out 2M Boer Goats.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

If you are breeding to show ABGA, I would start off going to a show, seeing the winners, and talking to them about buying some of their stock. Then you can go on to AI or getting a great buck and breeding up your herd and go from there. Yea, here they have to be registered to show open.

For market shows, at least in my area, it has gotten huge. Where 5 years ago when I first started showing, I could pick up 2nd or 3rd in my class with some Boer Crosses that were fed great and exercised regularly. No fancy breeding.

But it has gotten more and more competitive each year. And the winning goats change looks every year. Went from normal with a good feel and build, to big short and stocky, now they have them blocky and stretched out like lambs. All gorgeous, but it's hard to keep up cause you never know what type market kid to buy or breed. I think it really depends on your state or area, judges are always wanting something different.

Another thing for market is how they handle. Thin skinned, no gobby jiggly fat when they walk, solid muscle to the touch, explosive rib, huge hip, long bodied. Some nice wether maker Does would help you out a lot if that's the way you want to go. I always loved my Pfiffer market doe kids, they would always place high and turned into great wether makers as breeding does. Wish I still had mine.


----------



## GF3 Boer Goats (Sep 25, 2017)

I checked 2M Boer Goats out and man-o-man they are great! So, should I breed up by purchasing a doe/buck from them or should I try to get some semen and AI???onder:onder:onder:


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

What does your current herd look like? Would love to see some pictures! 

If your does look good and you want to breed up your herd with them, maybe just get some straws and AI. But it sounds like you have a lot of Does, so maybe buying a buck or buck kid from them might be more efficient. 

If your current herd can't be registered, and you want to breed for open shows, maybe get a few girls from them to add too. 

At least around here, market show and ABGA show goats are night and day different. We have had some Market kids win their class, then not get placed an hour later at the open show. Because our market Does look like wethers. And any of our doe kids from Open Show stock, they are just too fatty and don't handle well enough for market shows. Don't know what it's like in other areas or states, but that's another thing to think about while you are building up your herd. 

ABGA is nice because they have standards and you know what to breed for. But it's hard to build up your herd to produce a grand champion Market goat, because it's always changing.


----------



## GF3 Boer Goats (Sep 25, 2017)

We have some registered does. 3 75% does, 6 50% does, 1 94%, 1 98% doe and 1 100% doe. The rest are commercial does.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All very good advice.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Do you have any pictures of your does? Hard to say what route you should go without knowing what you are working with right now. 
I totally agree that market and breeding are 2 different worlds. 

Again, not seeing your herd, hard to say what to do. Also finances are a big part too. If it were me.... I know that I have a tight budget to work with.
I'd start by thinning out my current herd. Do the does impress me at all or are they just average producers? Clean teats? Bite? Pigment? Good mothers? 
I'd buy at least 2-3 does within my budget - selecting the best 'show' type does I can afford or find.
Buy a nice solid buck that probably has kids on the ground already to know what he can produce. Pedigree is important as long as he can live up to it with looks and offspring.
Put that buck on my does, and see what we get. Any kids that just don't cut it, I'd sell and consider culling the doe and continue the upgrade process.

If your wanting to get into top quality show goats, you really need to do your homework, go to shows, see what is winning and put together a game plan for your goals. 
Are you on facebook? You can join Boer goat groups, sale pages, etc. and watch and study those, talk to breeders that way as well. Biggest thing I love about those groups is lots of pictures. Pay attention to the big show results, find different breeders websites or again on facebook and study their stock and opportunities to further improve your herd.


----------

